# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  ISPM 15 - regulations for the use of wood products in international shipping

## T. Ashley McGrew

_This document is too large to post here directly - to download or print this document click_ *HERE*



*ISPM No. 15*
*INTERNATIONAL STANDARDS FOR*
*PHYTOSANITARY MEASURES*
*Revision of ISPM No. 15*
*REGULATION OF WOOD PACKAGING*
*MATERIAL IN INTERNATIONAL TRADE*
*(2009)*
© FAO 2009

*Regulation of wood packaging material in international trade ISPM No. 15*
*CONTENTS*
*INTRODUCTION*
SCOPE
ENVIRONMENTAL STATEMENT
REFERENCES
DEFINITIONS
OUTLINE OF REQUIREMENTS
*REQUIREMENTS*
*1. Basis for Regulation*
*2. Regulated Wood Packaging Material*
2.1 Exemptions
*3. Phytosanitary Measures for Wood Packaging Material*
3.1 Approved phytosanitary measures
3.2 Approval of new or revised treatments
3.3 Alternative bilateral arrangements
*4. Responsibilities of NPPOs*
4.1 Regulatory considerations
4.2 Application and use of the mark
4.3 Treatment and marking requirements for wood packaging material that is reused, repaired or
remanufactured
4.3.1 Reuse of wood packaging material
4.3.2 Repaired wood packaging material
4.3.3 Remanufactured wood packaging material
4.4 Transit
4.5 Procedures upon import
4.6 Phytosanitary measures for non-compliance at point of entry
*ANNEX 1*
Approved treatments associated with wood packaging material
*ANNEX 2*
The mark and its application
*APPENDIX 1*
Examples of methods of secure disposal of non-compliant wood packaging material
*International Standards for Phytosanitary Measures 3*

*Regulation of wood packaging material in international trade ISPM No. 15*
*INTRODUCTION*
*SCOPE*
This standard describes phytosanitary measures that reduce the risk of introduction and spread of quarantine
pests associated with the movement in international trade of wood packaging material made from raw wood.
Wood packaging material covered by this standard includes dunnage but excludes wood packaging made
from wood processed in such a way that it is free from pests (e.g. plywood).
The phytosanitary measures described in this standard are not intended to provide ongoing protection from
contaminating pests or other organisms.
*ENVIRONMENTAL STATEMENT*
Pests associated with wood packaging material are known to have negative impacts on forest health and
biodiversity. Implementation of this standard is considered to reduce significantly the spread of pests and
subsequently their negative impacts. In the absence of alternative treatments being available for certain
situations or to all countries, or the availability of other appropriate packaging materials, methyl bromide
treatment is included in this standard. Methyl bromide is known to deplete the ozone layer. A CPM
Recommendation on the _Replacement or reduction of the use of methyl bromide as a phytosanitary measure_
(2008) has been adopted in relation to this issue. Alternative treatments that are more environmentally
friendly are being pursued.

----------

